# Games which have fallen off the radar into Development Hell



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2015)

Many games fall off the radar while they're in development, some for extended periods of time. Some, like the South Park game, are eventually released to critical acclaim despite the wait. Some like STALKER 2 are quietly shelved. Some still like Duke Nukem Forever make us wish they'd never seen the light of day.

A couple of games that I'm currently waiting on that have certainly had reduced visibility ever since they were announced:

*Fortnite*: This one was announced at E3 a few years ago. It looks kind of like a combination of Minecraft and Orcs Must Die, with the visual flair of Team Fortress 2. It looks like a lot of fun, but it's certainly flying under the radar now, which is especially strange considering it's being developed by Epic Games, one of the biggest studios around. Looking at the developer site, things are still progressing, but given how little coverage the gaming press world has been giving it, you'd be hard pressed to know that unless you already had a vested interest in it.

*Homeworld Shipbreakers*: I loved the original Homeworld. Even though I'm not a big RTS guy, this game snared me with it's awesome visuals (for 1999) and kept me playing by the fact that it was just fun. So I was psyched when Gearbox, who bought the Homeworld IP from Relic, announced a new Homeworld game. However, ever since it was announced, there's been practically no new information released, aside from tangential remarks about HD remasters of Homeworld 1 and 2.

Are there any games you guys have been looking forward to that have seemingly dropped into limbo?


----------



## MFB (Jan 5, 2015)

Rainbow Six: Patriots


----------



## Choop (Jan 5, 2015)

The Last Guardian from Team Ico. :C Saddest of sads.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 5, 2015)

Was there every any initial progress on Half Life 3?

Or just the rumors that it'll get made, and nothing was ever done?

THAT would be the game to get me back into gaming fully.


----------



## asher (Jan 5, 2015)

I miss Homeworld


----------



## Shimme (Jan 5, 2015)

^There was supposed to be half life 2, episode 3 a few months after ep. 2 

IIRC there was never an official announcement about HL3, but Valve has been trolling fans about an imminent announcement for years.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 5, 2015)

Hm, a few I can think of:

inSane (Guillermo Del Toro's game)
Rainbow Six: Patriots (upsetting, cause it looked great)
Star Wars 1313 (VERY upsetting, couldn't wait for this)
Command & Conquer: Tiberium 
The Last Guardian (of Ico and Shadow of the Colossus fame)
City of Metronome (not one many know about)


----------



## Xaios (Jan 5, 2015)

Man, how could I forgot about Half-Life 3.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 5, 2015)

I've just determined that Half Life 3 IS being made, simply because Valve would be idiots if they didn't make it. It's gotten so popular that it spawned it's own memes and jokes (Half-Life 3 confirmed). If they don't capitalize on the demand for Half Life 3, they're making a pretty dumb decision by doing so.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 6, 2015)

This thread made me think about that awful looking game Sonata Arctica(finnish metal band) commissioned back in like 2006. Not surprisingly, it was never finished, and the world was a better place.












Well at least they remembered to put Mortal Kombat fatalities into their fantasy RPG.


----------



## RickSchneider (Jan 6, 2015)

Choop said:


> The Last Guardian from Team Ico. :C Saddest of sads.



I was actually speaking to some of my friends about this game in particular, and we all ended up sitting around and watching this trailer together:


Where is this game!? I want a bird-dog!


----------



## Capntoolbox (Jan 6, 2015)

Disney canned Star Wars 1313 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQyGu4EqZsU


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 6, 2015)

^

That game looked so promising. Hopefully someone working for them sees sense and gets that game back on track.

Fallout Tactics 2, Fallout 3 : Van Buren and Baldurs Gate 3 are three games I would have loved to have played.


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

1313 was canned _years_ ago, officially... not really dev-hell.


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2015)

Starsiege 2845. The direct sequel to Starsiege and the would have been precursor to the Tribes series. I loved that game (Starsiege) and was so excited to hear years later of a sequel in the works, only to have my hopes crushed when they canned it.


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

Mike said:


> Starsiege 2845. The direct sequel to Starsiege and the would have been precursor to the Tribes series. I loved that game (Starsiege) and was so excited to hear years later of a sequel in the works, only to have my hopes crushed when they canned it.



My heart still grieves.

It's incredible that it got as far as it did considering it was *entirely fan made*, with Dynamix's blessing for the IP. Maybe a few ex-writers on it. There were some amazingly talented dudes working on that thing. They even finally got the Alpha Tech Release out a couple weeks before it was formally ended... it was gonna be fun.

That was also the first real forum and community I hung out in online. Really cool place, that was.


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2015)

asher said:


> My heart still grieves.
> 
> It's incredible that it got as far as it did considering it was *entirely fan made*, with Dynamix's blessing for the IP. Maybe a few ex-writers on it. There were some amazingly talented dudes working on that thing. They even finally got the Alpha Tech Release out a couple weeks before it was formally ended... it was gonna be fun.
> 
> That was also the first real forum and community I hung out in online. Really cool place, that was.



It was a really large community too. Even the Junkyard is still active in parts and you can still get tons of Starsiege content as well as the 2845 Alpha. It was such a surprise to me that no freelance fan finished version ever popped up. I really wouldn't have even cared if it deviated from where the initial project was going. I just wish I could play it lol.


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

If a super talented fan team couldn't make it in the first place, I would be most surprised if someone else finished it


----------



## pink freud (Jan 6, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Man, how could I forgot about Half-Life 3.



Pretty easy, seeing how Valve did...


----------



## pink freud (Jan 6, 2015)

Mike said:


> Starsiege 2845. The direct sequel to Starsiege and the would have been precursor to the Tribes series. I loved that game (Starsiege) and was so excited to hear years later of a sequel in the works, only to have my hopes crushed when they canned it.



You know what one of my favorite things about Starseige was? If you got it in the bundle with Tribes it came with a giant booklet that gave tons of back story for each faction. Those were the days of box-content!


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mechwarrior. Best aspects of a flight simulator and first-person shooter combined into one. Could be a HUGE win for whoever finally puts out the next one.

Back in 2011, there was buzz about a new one coming out soon, but nothing came of it. Now there's the MW Online version, and it's pretty good, but it misses the charm of the older games somehow.

It's not as much development hell though, as it is legal hell. Apparently there's issues with Robotech and similar giant robot animes not liking the similarity of some of the mechs to their own.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 6, 2015)

The Thing 2. Based off of the John Carpenter movie from 1982 and sequel to the game released in 2002. Game development stopped in 2004.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2015)

pink freud said:


> You know what one of my favorite things about Starseige was? If you got it in the bundle with Tribes it came with a giant booklet that gave tons of back story for each faction. Those were the days of box-content!



Man, that sounds awesome. I've always wondered about the lore behind the factions. I might have to track down a copy.

I'm ashamed to say that my copy of Starsiege: Tribes was pirated. All I can say is that I was a 14-15 year old kid who hadn't really developed principals regarding digital property rights, I just wanted everything for free. As such, I missed out on "box candy."

(My copy of Tribes 2 was paid for, though. It was used, but Sierra was cool enough to unlock the CD key when I emailed them about it. No publisher in their right mind would offer to do that nowadays.)

I think I still have the manual for Fallout 1 somewhere. Now *that* game had a classic manual.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 6, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Man, that sounds awesome. I've always wondered about the lore behind the factions. I might have to track down a copy.



It's amazing what one can find on the internet, I honestly didn't expect to find it: Starsiege/Compendium - Tribes Wiki


----------



## asher (Jan 6, 2015)

I still have that at home. It was VERY well read.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jan 10, 2015)

Fallout 4. Yes, it hasn't truly been on the radar and fallen off. However I'm dying for Bethesda to put something out there. Even if it was just a video that was all black and had Ron Pearlman say "war,,,war never changes" and then a logo for Fallout 4. I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## loqtrall (Jan 10, 2015)

IChuckFinleyI said:


> Fallout 4. Yes, it hasn't truly been on the radar and fallen off. However I'm dying for Bethesda to put something out there. Even if it was just a video that was all black and had Ron Pearlman say "war,,,war never changes" and then a logo for Fallout 4. I'd be ecstatic.



Maybe, even though I've been hoping for another Elder Scrolls game since I've beaten Skyrim for the 4,000,000th time.

But it seems they're more caught up in Doom and their new game Battlecry to announce anything else new anytime soon. If they are making Fallout 4 or The Elder Scrolls 6, it wouldn't be coming out until 2016 or later anyway.


----------



## Repner (Jan 10, 2015)

I would have said Final Fantasy XV, which is on it's ninth year of development, but somehow it never seemed to fall off the radar. It looks like the PS4 version of FF Type 0 has a demo of the game, so it must be getting close.


----------



## Choop (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm still annoyed that Kingdom Hearts 3 had been off the radar for forever, skipping a whole console generation while squenix milked the series hard with spinoffs and re-releases.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 17, 2015)

Xaios said:


> All I can say is that I was a 14-15 year old kid who hadn't really developed principals regarding digital property rights, I just wanted everything for free. As such, I missed out on "box candy."
> 
> 
> I think I still have the manual for Fallout 1 somewhere. Now *that* game had a classic manual.





pink freud said:


> You know what one of my favorite things about Starseige was? If you got it in the bundle with Tribes it came with a giant booklet that gave tons of back story for each faction. Those were the days of box-content!



Dude, box content was the shiznit. I remember reading the whole Diablo 1 manual from cover to cover. Full of great ilustrations and lore. I used to collect all game boxes untill my mom trashed them without asking


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok thats over 10 years old, but I remember being stoked for Starcraft: Ghost back when it was supposedly almost finished.

StarCraft: Ghost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 17, 2015)

Choop said:


> I'm still annoyed that Kingdom Hearts 3 had been off the radar for forever, skipping a whole console generation while squenix milked the series hard with spinoffs and re-releases.



I'm glad about the re-releases. My PS2 finally gave up a couple years ago and I haven't been able to play them since.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 17, 2015)

Banjo Threeie

The worst thing Microsoft ever did was buy Rare. No good things came from that acquisition, only loses to Nintendo and three of the greatest franchises of all time.

Whatever happened to Project H.A.M.M.E.R.?


----------



## beneharris (Jan 20, 2015)

Vostre Roy said:


> Ok thats over 10 years old, but I remember being stoked for Starcraft: Ghost back when it was supposedly almost finished.
> 
> StarCraft: Ghost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I sooooooo wish that game had gotten released. Especially with how much I loved the Command and Conquer Renegade, I had high hopes for this one. Maybe that is just nostalgia making me feel that way, though.


----------



## flint757 (Jan 20, 2015)

StevenC said:


> Banjo Threeie
> 
> The worst thing Microsoft ever did was buy Rare. No good things came from that acquisition, only loses to Nintendo and three of the greatest franchises of all time.
> 
> Whatever happened to Project H.A.M.M.E.R.?



The Banjo series were my favorite growing up. I played those games over and over again. Rare had a great run before they were acquired and sent to gamer hell. Why on earth would a company take a rpg and turn it into a racing game? dumb dumb dumb


----------



## bostjan (Jan 21, 2015)

Crystalis II for the NES/SNES


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't think it was ever in development but Shenmue 3 needs to get made!


----------



## Jake (Feb 3, 2015)

Skate 4- development was started and then EA canned black box so yeah...just waiting forever for it to not come out.

I would also really enjoy some Fallout 4 related news.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 4, 2015)

Regarding HL3, it seems clear that valve is going to debut the game once they completely roll out the Source 2 engine. HL2 was one of the best advertisements of game engine ever really. It demonstrated the capabilities of the system AND packed it into a great game.


----------



## asher (Feb 4, 2015)

If they're even working on a Source 2, because who the shit knows what's going on over there any more.


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2015)

asher said:


> Because who the shit knows what's going on over there any more.



Don't you know? They're making hats.

Dozens upon dozens of hats.


----------



## asher (Feb 4, 2015)

MFB said:


> Don't you know? They're making hats.
> 
> Dozens upon dozens of hats.



Not even, because the vast majority of the TF2 content in the last year has been community made.


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2015)

asher said:


> Not even, because the vast majority of the TF2 content in the last year has been community made.



Oh...

Well uh, ...HATS.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 6, 2015)

1. Duke Nukem Forever was actually pretty awesome and most of the hate it gets is entirely undeserved. 

2. The Stick of Truth is one of the most disappointing video games I have ever played. 

3. Wing Commander 6 and 7. 5 ended on such an intense cliff hanger. I want to play the rest of the trilogy.


----------



## Michael T (Feb 6, 2015)

I just want Elder Scrolls to finally come out on the Xbox One. 

And a PROPER Final Fantasy game. They damn near killed the series with XIII and it's red headed step children.


----------



## Repner (Feb 6, 2015)

Michael T said:


> I just want Elder Scrolls to finally come out on the Xbox One.
> 
> And a PROPER Final Fantasy game. They damn near killed the series with XIII and it's red headed step children.



I've heard good things about Type 0, but as far as I'm concerned the series died with Hironobu Sakaguchi's departure from the company. When he made Lost Odyssey, it felt more like a FF game to me than 12 or 13 were.


----------



## Michael T (Feb 6, 2015)

Repner said:


> I've heard good things about Type 0, but as far as I'm concerned the series died with Hironobu Sakaguchi's departure from the company. When he made Lost Odyssey, it felt more like a FF game to me than 12 or 13 were.



I completely agree. I completely disliked 12. The first 13 was Ok I could deal with it but didn't have that FF feel to it. The follow ups to 13 straight up sucked imo.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 6, 2015)

Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem

I'm just oh so patiently waiting :/


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 14, 2015)

*cough cough* Prey 2



Super bummed about no new skate game. I loved skate 2 so much.


----------



## Brodessa (Feb 15, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> *cough cough* Prey 2
> 
> 
> 
> Super bummed about no new skate game. I loved skate 2 so much.




WOW. You're right! I completely forgot about Prey 2. I remember it being so hyped, and that trailer was kickass!
Man, whatever happened to that.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thread title dude, It fell into development hell and eventually got cancelled. 

The biggest bummer about games that are 5+ years in the making is that they will probably need a complete revamp to release them since they were made on software and hardware that is at least five years old.


----------



## Repner (Feb 16, 2015)

Edit: ^ Yeah that


----------

